# Any gamers in Cobb County Georgia or surronding area?



## DarkShadow316 (Feb 10, 2003)

Looking for possiable play testers for future VESI products.


----------



## RyanL (Feb 10, 2003)

If you ever take a trip down to Cobb County Georgia,
You better read the signs that protect the law and order!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## DarkShadow316 (Feb 11, 2003)

RyanL said:
			
		

> *If you ever take a trip down to Cobb County Georgia,
> You better read the signs that protect the law and order!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. *




Let me guess...a Big Boss Man fan eh?


----------



## Samhaine (Feb 22, 2003)

My group is in Atlanta (Chamblee area).  I have a sneaking suspicion that there are quite a lot of gamers in the Atlanta area that are just impossible to find.  You can contact me at samhaine@tekh.org .


----------

